# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Kontes Koi Merah Putih

## showa

Kontes Koi Merah putih


Dalam rangka memeriahkan 17 Agustus di tahun ini ( 2007 ), KOI's bersama Pusat Ikan Hias ( Pancoran ), mengadakan acara berupa Kontes ikan koi " Merah Putih" pada :

Tanggal                   : 26 Agustus 2007
Tempat                    : Hanggar Teras, Pusat Ikan Hias Pancoran
Jam                         : 10.00 WIB ( pagi ) s/d Selesai


Adapun ikan koi yg di lombakan adalah :

" SEMUA JENIS IKAN KOI YG BERWARNA MERAH PUTIH "

Adapun mengenai ukurannya sbb :

1. 00cm - 20cm
2. 20cm - 25cm
3. 25cm - 30cm
4. 30cm - 35cm
5. 35cm - 40cm
6. 40cm - 45cm
7. 45cm - 50cm

Sedangkan hadiah yg di berikan berupa :

1. Juara satu ( berupa uang sebesar @Rp 100.000,-)

2. Bagi Juara Best In Size ( disiapkan uang sebesar @Rp 500.000,-)
    untuk ukuran : ( 0cm -20cm, 21cm -30cm, 31cm -40cm, 41cm -50cm )


Persyaratan sebagai peserta adalah:

1. Membayar uang Pendaftaran sebesar Rp 50.000,- utk setiap ikan koi yg akan di
    lombakan ( utk semua ukuran ikan )
2. Harus hadir 1 jam sebelum acara di mulai.
3. Ikan koi sudah terbungkus rapi di dalam plastik bening.
4. ikan koi harus dalam keadaan sehat.
5. Keputusan Juri tdk bisa di ganggu gugat.


Adapun pendaftaran dapat menghubungi :

1. Herly Koi ( Bpk. Herly, Hp 08179664996 )
2  Peking Koi ( Bpk. Budi, Hp 085234064961 )
3. Dian Koi ( Bpk Herdi, Hp 08561499947 )
4. Anam Koi ( Bpk Rudy, Hp 085213300473 )



PANITIA.

ttd.

note: di tunggu donatur yg mau memberikan kaos " MERAH PUTIH"

----------


## chester

Good and refreshing idea/event Oom Rudy, top!

Berarti praktis ini kontes untuk kohaku dan tancho kohaku aja ya, gimana kalo dua variety itu dipisah lagi jadi kelas kohaku dan tancho karena kasian tanchonya bisa berdarah darah utk menang dari kohaku   ::  

Btw, jurinya dari mana? Ada yang dari Jerman juga? he he he 

cheers

----------


## showa

ha  ha ha



jgn sampai berdarah dong om, makanya turunin tancho yg keren biar jurinya pada melotot
he..he..he...

utk nambah kelas maunya sih gitu om.............,pasti di kesempatan yg lain kita buat yg lebih oke...................., betul nga om..

jurinya orang jakarta aja om.



salam koi

rudy

----------


## chester

> ha  ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> jgn sampai berdarah dong om, makanya turunin tancho yg keren biar jurinya pada melotot
> he..he..he...
> 
> utk nambah kelas maunya sih gitu om.............,pasti di kesempatan yg lain kita buat yg lebih oke...................., betul nga om..
> 
> ...

----------


## dattairadian

Kawarimono dan hikari yang merah-putih juga bisa turun ....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Pada hari itu, semua yang merah putih boleh turun...
Kecuali bendera dan celana om rudy aja yang harus tetap naik  ::

----------


## chester

> Kawarimono dan hikari yang merah-putih juga bisa turun ....



thanks boss, kebetulan ga punya kawari/hikarimono yang merah putih nich ... ada juga kohaku satu step, jadi merah putihnya persis bendera banget ...  ::

----------


## showa

terima kasih


di tunggu ayo semua penggemar koi kita memeriahkan KONTES MERAH PUTIH
sukur sukur bener ada bendera merah putih di bodi tuc ikan.........he he he

ati ati jgn terlalu di setrika nya itu ikan ntar belel beneran loh.........ha ha ha



salam koi


rudy
note: wah celana dalam gue ko di bawa bawa nic.

----------


## showa

> Kontes Merah putih
> 
> 
> Dalam rangka memeriahkan 17 Agustus di tahun ini ( 2007 ), KOI's bersama Pusat Ikan Hias ( Pancoran ), mengadakan acara berupa Kontes ikan koi " Merah Putih" pada :
> 
> Tanggal                   : 26 Agustus 2007
> Tempat                    : Hanggar Teras, Pusat Ikan Hias Pancoran
> Jam                         : 10.00 WIB ( pagi ) s/d Selesai
> 
> ...

----------


## karom

> Kawarimono dan hikari yang merah-putih juga bisa turun ....


boleh boz ... yg penting merah putih ya ... syukur2 kaya bendera seperti punya pak ricky mungkin bisa langsung dimenangin sama juri

----------


## svenni

Hi guys,

great idea and the first time with entry fees that are putting a smile to your face  ::  

I assume that Hariwake and Ginrin (Tancho, Kohaku, Hariwake etc.) are accepted as well?

I will be in Germany with Uci that date but Koi-Collection will participate! We will bring at least 30-40 koi for that event.....promised!  ::

----------


## showa

Terima kasih,

tks ya om svenn, ayo kita tunggu yg lainnya mana nic......?
sambil kontes kita ngopi bareng sambil obrol obrol atau kenalan yg belum saling kenal.

setiap acara yg diadakan selalu bernuansa kekeluargaan........, utk menambah tali silaturhim diantara penggemar ikan koi dimana saja berada

di tunggu selalu partisipasi aktifnya loh, jgn lupa ya

tgl    : 26-8-2007, Kontes Merah Putih di Hanggar Teras ( pancoran )


Panitia,

ttd

salam koi  rudy

----------


## chester

> Terima kasih,
> 
> tks ya om svenn, ayo kita tunggu yg lainnya mana nic......?
> sambil kontes kita ngopi bareng sambil obrol obrol atau kenalan yg belum saling kenal.
> 
> setiap acara yg diadakan selalu bernuansa kekeluargaan........, utk menambah tali silaturhim diantara penggemar ikan koi dimana saja berada
> 
> di tunggu selalu partisipasi aktifnya loh, jgn lupa ya
> 
> ...



Rud, temen2 yg gw mobilisasi utk turunin ikan2nya pada nanya ada GC nya gak? ga usah dikasih hadiah uang pun OK, kalo perlu piala bawa sendiri dari rumah jadi tinggal dilabelin panitia aja, he he he  

cheers

----------


## svenni

> Rud, temen2 yg gw mobilisasi utk turunin ikan2nya pada nanya ada GC nya gak? ga usah dikasih hadiah uang pun OK, kalo perlu piala bawa sendiri dari rumah jadi tinggal dilabelin panitia aja, he he he  
> 
> cheers


  ::  I also still have some "unlabelled trophies in my place...  ::

----------


## chester

> Rud, temen2 yg gw mobilisasi utk turunin ikan2nya pada nanya ada GC nya gak? ga usah dikasih hadiah uang pun OK, kalo perlu piala bawa sendiri dari rumah jadi tinggal dilabelin panitia aja, he he he  
> 
> cheers



and I have dozens of trophies shapes like "shampoo bottle". I wonder someone could call them a 'trophy'   ::   ::  very inhuman considering the entry fees that we must pay for it ....

----------


## showa

GC

mengingat dan menimbang semua masukkan dari rekan-rekan penggemar ikan koi semua
dan berdiskusi dgn sesama panitia maka...........

Hadiah utk GC akan di berikan.


panitia

ttd

----------


## chester

> GC
> 
> mengingat dan menimbang semua masukkan dari rekan-rekan penggemar ikan koi semua
> dan berdiskusi dgn sesama panitia maka...........
> 
> Hadiah utk GC akan di berikan.
> 
> 
> panitia
> ...


good, jadi acaranya bisa ser-san..   ::  

thanks

----------


## boby_icon

taon depan semoga bisa diadakan di semarang ya bapak - bapak....

maturnuwun .... terimakasih

----------


## showa

Kontes Merah Putih




Kenapa tidak pak..............?, Semarang taon depan berarti pindah ke sana ya kontes Merah Putihnya.

Dan gimana untuk tahun selanjutnya adakah yg mau mengagendakannya lagi.........?

Kita tunggu loh undangannya jgn lupa ya utk jakarta di siapkan tempat khusus, om Bob
gimana dgn tgl 26 agustus 2007 nanti om Bob.........?, apakah om bisa turut hadir......?


salam koi


rudy

----------


## boby_icon

> jgn lupa ya utk jakarta di siapkan tempat khusus, om Bob
> gimana dgn tgl 26 agustus 2007 nanti om Bob.........?, apakah om bisa turut hadir......?
> 
> 
> salam koi
> 
> 
> rudy


wue...e....ee...e terimakasih pak atas atensinya, tapi beribu - ribu maaf....
saya tidak bisa datang karena suatu pekerjaan yang tidak bisa ditinggal.

sekali lagi terimakasih dan mohon maaf pak rudi

----------


## showa

Pasti dimaafkan om Bob.




ha ha ha


salam koi

rudy

----------


## Robby Iwan

untuk mengsukseskan kontes merah putih, saya akan menyumbangkan Hoshikin kohaku (ex GO spkc HGO 29) sebagai salah satu hadiah pemenang, (maaf gambarnya tdk bisa saya posting karena ga tau caranya).

Diberikan kepada pemenang yg mana..? terserah panitia.

----------


## karom

> untuk mengsukseskan kontes merah putih, saya akan menyumbangkan Hoshikin kohaku (ex GO spkc HGO 29) sebagai salah satu hadiah pemenang, (maaf gambarnya tdk bisa saya posting karena ga tau caranya).
> 
> Diberikan kepada pemenang yg mana..? terserah panitia.


wah semakin mantap nih kontes koi merah-putih nya .... terima kasih pak Robby ... siapa lagi yang mau nyumbang niy

----------


## showa

Terima kasih.

Wah satu hadiah yg besar dari pak Roby, terima kasih yg tak terhingga atas sumbangan yg diberikan utk memeriahkan Kontes MERAH PUTIH.

Kepada kawan dan handai taulan penggemar ikan koi dimana saja berada kami selalu berharap utk kedatangannya di dalam kontes MERAH PUTIH pada tgl. 26 Agustus 2007 jam 10 pagi di pusat ikan hias hanggar teras pancoran.

kami menunggu selalu peran aktifnya.



Panitia

ttd
note:
Terima ya pak atas sumbangannya.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> wah semakin mantap nih kontes koi merah-putih nya .... terima kasih pak Robby ... siapa lagi yang mau nyumbang niy


Boleh nyumbang ikan sumatra, pak? Kebetulan stock lagi banyak nih...  ::

----------


## showa

Terima kasih,

terima kasih Pak Ajik atas sumbangan ikan sumatranya sebanyak 20 ribu ikan sumatra,...betulkah demikian..........?

kita tunggu ya Pak Ajik.

tak lupa kami ucapkan terima kasih yg tak terhingga loh pak.


salam koi

rudy

----------


## TanSL

> untuk mengsukseskan kontes merah putih, saya akan menyumbangkan Hoshikin kohaku (ex GO spkc HGO 29) sebagai salah satu hadiah pemenang, (maaf gambarnya tdk bisa saya posting karena ga tau caranya).
> 
> Diberikan kepada pemenang yg mana..? terserah panitia.


Wow ! If I read this right, p Robby giving this one out as a prize?

----------


## TanSL

Your club's supporter....ahem....me, will be visiting the show on 26th Aug.

P Karom, is this convincing enough for you to release a KOI's club membership to me?

 ::  
.

----------


## showa

Selamat datang


Terima kasih untuk kunjungan Mr Tan ke Jakarta dan dapat hadir di acara Kontes Merah Putih pada :

 Tgl : 26 Agustus 2007 
 bertempat : di pusat ikan hias hanggar teras pancoran 
                    pada minggu pagi jam 10.00wib.

Mudah mudahan dapat menjadikan semangat utk kawan kawan penggemar ikan koi dimana saja berada dikarenakan dapat ketemu dgn pakar koi dari negara tetangga diharapkan dapat berbagi informasi mengenai tata cara merawat ikan yg baik.


salam koi

rudy

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Your club's supporter....ahem....me, will be visiting the show on 26th Aug.
> 
> P Karom, is this convincing enough for you to release a KOI's club membership to me?
> 
>  
> .


Dear TSL,

Its great honour to have you in the merah putih show, we dont mind you bring along merah putih fish from maruyama or kondo or sakai or nogami for the prize..  ::  

I think you hv already kois id, yes pa Karom?

----------


## TanSL

> Selamat datang
> 
> 
> Terima kasih untuk kunjungan Mr Tan ke Jakarta dan dapat hadir di acara Kontes Merah Putih pada :
> 
>  Tgl : 26 Agustus 2007 
>  bertempat : di pusat ikan hias hanggar teras pancoran 
>                     pada minggu pagi jam 10.00wib.
> 
> ...


Terima kasih. Very well said about the semangat koi frens meeting up. I always enjoy that. But, please, not the "pakar" thingy...  ::  

Pak Robby, there will be a lot of koi participating from Koi Collection, including those from SPKC. 

Pak Boss Karom,   ::   ::   ::

----------


## karom

wah ... incik Tan will be coming ... pak Rudy please prepare for the red-carpet 

btw thanks for you continous support bro




> Originally Posted by showa
> 
> Selamat datang
> 
> 
> Terima kasih untuk kunjungan Mr Tan ke Jakarta dan dapat hadir di acara Kontes Merah Putih pada :
> 
>  Tgl : 26 Agustus 2007 
>  bertempat : di pusat ikan hias hanggar teras pancoran 
> ...

----------


## showa

Siap Jendral.................

karpet merah utk tgl 26-08-2007 telah kami siapkan , bendera merah putih telah kami siapkan juga.............sepanjang kios dari depan sampai belakang sudah tersusun rapi.

tinggal menunggu bendera negara tetangga utk di pasangkan sebagai tamu kehormatan.
jgn lupa bendera SPKC di bawa biar dapat kami pasang sejajar dgn bendera KOI's.


bagaimana pak Jendral.......? masihkah ada yg kurang.........?


salam koi

rudy

----------


## TanSL

Not only this Pak Tan is attending this show, he will be coming with 5 boxes of SPKC's new koi food as prizes for the top winners. Luke has agreed to sponsor these to support KOI's.

BTW, no need to red carpet lah!

----------


## showa

Terima kasih.
Terima kasih.
Terima kasih


Semangkin banyak saja hadiah yg berdatangan, mudah mudahan ini di ikuti oleh para suporter dari jakarta atau daerah lainnya yg ada di indonesia ini.

Kami selalu membuka peluang bagi rekan ** yg mau berpasrtisipasi aktif dalam memeriahkan acara Kontes Merah Putih ini yg akan diadakan pada:

tanggal : 26 Agustus 2007
tempat  : Pusat ikan hias hanggar teras pancoran
jam       : 10 .00 wib ( minggu pagi )

bila ada sponsor** yg mau berpartisipasi kami dgn senang hati membuka kesempatan seluas luasnya.

terima kasih yg tak terhingga atas semua partisipasi yg telah di berikan demi lancarnya acara ini.


salam koi

panitia

----------


## Robby Iwan

Kang Rudi,

Ikan kudu dibawa daftar berapa menit sebelum jam 10.oo  ?
Dimana dapatkan formulir pendaftaran?
Foto ikan ukuran brp?



Tks

----------


## chester

Oom Rudy,

Teman-teman dari Jakarta Chapter berkeinginan untuk memberikan bingkisan ala kadarnya yang kiranya bisa untuk memeriahkan kontes ini. 
Kami menyiapkan 20 paket souvenir yang mungkin bisa dibagikan sebagai door prize atawa lucky draw etc terserah panitia.  Bingkisan akan dibawa langsung oleh Chapter President Pak Husin pada hari kontes, sambil nenteng ikan-ikannnya juga buat ikutan kontes, he he he.

Cheers

----------


## TanSL

Here's the SPKC koi food packaging. 5 boxes will be coming in for the winners.


with special permission of P Karom boss to post this pix.

----------


## dattairadian

*TEMAN2 YANG BAIK....

JANGAN LUPA DATANG & BERPARTISIPASI DALAM KONTES MERAH PUTIH NANTI YA.......!!!!      

SAMBIL KUMPUL, KENAL & BERSILATURAHMI ANTAR PENGHOBI KOI.....


Kami tunggu lho....*

----------


## dattairadian

Berhubung telah terjadi musibah mendadak yang menimpa ketua panitia dari Kontes Merah Putih ini, dimana sedikit banyak mempengaruhi jalannya persiapan kontes, maka saya mewakili keluarga besar KOI's meminta maaf sebesar-besarnya jika pada pelaksanaan Kontes Merah Putih nanti ternyata terjadi kekurangan dan ketidak sempurnaan. Mohon pengertian, kemakluman serta kemahfuman dari teman-teman. Namun kami akan tetap berusaha memberikan yang terbaik demi tetap berjalannya kontes ini. Yang penting the _show must go on_ untuk dapat lebih mempererat keakraban kita semua.

salam

----------


## karom

*MERDEKA - MERDEKA - MERDEKA*



*KIBARKAN BENDERAMU - DIRGAHAYU INDONESIA KU YANG KE-62


TUNJUKKAN MERAH-PUTIH MU

DALAM KONTES KOI MERAH-PUTIH

HANGGAR TERAS PANCORAN
MINGGU - 26-AGUSTUS-07  
JAM : 10.00 - 14.00

JANGAN LUPA BAWA KOI MERAH PUTIH MU !!!!*

----------


## Robby Iwan

*Selamat Berlomba dan Sukses untuk KOIs*


Kang Datta, posting dong hasilnya..,thanks

----------


## TanSL

*Congratulations for having a great show !*

I've posted some photos on SPKC website. You can view them here:

http://www.sentulpark-koi.com/spkcad...ead.html?t=206

----------


## Robby Iwan

TSL,

Thanks for the report, wah panitia kalah cepat laporannya sama kawan kita dari jiran.

----------


## Gom 7rait

Pak TanSL

Thanks those very good quick information, at least I knew luke's is, so is it that guy in red you?

Door prize is seem more beautifull than the GC? Anyway conratul'n for all champione

rgd

----------


## dattairadian

> Door prize is seem more beautifull than the GC? 
> rgd


*?*

----------


## TanSL

> Pak TanSL
> 
> Thanks those very good quick information, at least I knew luke's is, so is it that guy in red you?
> 
> Door prize is seem more beautifull than the GC? Anyway conratul'n for all champione
> 
> rgd


Nope, I'm the one in blue.

Don't be so bad. The GC is a very good koi. You should look closely at it. The plastic bag covers its beauty.

.

----------


## karom

> Door prize is seem more beautifull than the GC? Anyway conratul'n for all champione
> 
> rgd



this time the GC is taken from 45BU she beats 50BU because of the overall beauty better .... and all 4 judges had agreed on that

----------


## chester

Kohaku Maruyama yang GC kemarin itu memang belum termasuk kelas dunia tetapi kebetulan saya sempat mengobservasi ikan itu dari jarak dekat bahkan sempat ngangkat2 plastiknya krn agak blur = karena saya kebetulan dipercayai oleh panitia menjadi juri bersama dengan P. Datta, Mas Agung dan 'opa' Budi Peking = dan menurut saya pribadi ikan itu adalah yang terbaik di kelas 45 dan 50 bu dari segi luster, kiwa, tidak ada shashi dan kestabilan ketebalan warna merahnya (yang sepetulnya agak orangy). Patternnya juga cukup menarik dan ikan ini masih akan berpotensi di masa datang terlebih apabila ikan itu female dna badan bisa melebar dan bulky selayaknya induknya di Jepang, Murata bloodline yang sempat jadi GC di jepang kira-kira 1 dekade yang lalu. Ikan ini agak stress waktu di plastik dan sebagian ekornya agak memerah tapi itu bukan minus point. Kalau itupun mau dianggap minus ikan itu masih lebih tinggi pointnya secara overall.  

Saya harap ikan itu bisa turun lagi di kontes international di TMII akhir September nanti. Seandainya juri juri yang lebih berpengalaman dari Jepang bisa memilih dia utk jadi salah satu juara di kelasnya berarti pilihan juri2 dadakan di kontes KOIS kemarin ya ga jauh jauh sekali penilaiannya   ::  

Sehabis kontes September nanti KOIS dan JKC berencana utk buat suatu joint event untuk ikan ikan besar dalam mini contest yang mempertandingkan satu jenis ikan saja secara berkala. Fasilitas lomba akan kami atur dan sediakan termasuk tanki/vat dsbnya. Akan ada juga acara2 dalam event tsb yang sifatnya utk lebih memperluas wawasan dan wacana para penghobi kita.

Setuju Pak Karom?

cheers

----------


## dattairadian

> Saya harap ikan itu bisa turun lagi di kontes international di TMII akhir September nanti. Seandainya juri juri yang lebih berpengalaman dari Jepang bisa memilih dia utk jadi salah satu juara di kelasnya berarti pilihan juri2 dadakan di kontes KOIS kemarin ya ga jauh jauh sekali penilaiannya


He he... tergantung lawan nanti juga atuh pak ....   ::

----------


## dattairadian

Ini foto GC kemarin. Saya minta dari pemiliknya.
Asal Farm: Maruyama

----------


## dattairadian

> Originally Posted by chester
> 
> Saya harap ikan itu bisa turun lagi di kontes international di TMII akhir September nanti. Seandainya juri juri yang lebih berpengalaman dari Jepang bisa memilih dia utk jadi salah satu juara di kelasnya berarti pilihan juri2 dadakan di kontes KOIS kemarin ya ga jauh jauh sekali penilaiannya  
> 
> 
> He he... tergantung lawan nanti juga atuh pak ....


Ini salah satu contoh bahwa mata juri KOIs bisa dipertanggung jawabkan   ::  



Ikan milik Koi Collection (mr. Sven)

Setelah menjadi pemenang pada kontes yang diadakan oleh KOI's, ikan ini selanjutnya beberapa kali menjadi juara utama pada show APKI (juri Jepang). Kalo tidak salah, ikan ini total sudah menyabet 4x pemenang utama (termasuk KOI's show).. Mungkin Mr. Sven bisa memperinci juara apa saja...

Ini hanya salah satu contoh sukses "alumni" KOI's kontes, dari banyak kesuksesan alumni lainnya  ::

----------


## chester

> Saya harap ikan itu bisa turun lagi di kontes international di TMII akhir September nanti. Seandainya juri juri yang lebih berpengalaman dari Jepang bisa memilih dia utk jadi salah satu juara di kelasnya berarti pilihan juri2 dadakan di kontes KOIS kemarin ya ga jauh jauh sekali penilaiannya


Bener boss, salah satu lawannya ikan saya juga yang sebenarnya mau saya terjunkan di kontes MP kemarin tapi urung karena dinobatkan jadi salah satu jury, he he he .. kalau maruyama GC ini masih bisa lebar lagi bodynya menjelang show, kans dia tetap ada.. shall wait and see

cheers

----------


## svenni

> Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by chester
> 
> ...


Pak,

yes it's true. So far the koi got 4 times Juara Utama:

-Junior Young Champion at Raiser Cibinong
-Baby Champion A at All Indonesia Dec. 2006
-Young Champion at KOI's Minicontest March 2007
-Junior Young Champion at All Indonesisa Wakagoi in TMII (April 2007)

The quality is still stable and I hope that it can make it a fifth time during the coming show. BTW, that fish proves also the skills of the owner who choosed it  ::

----------


## dattairadian

For All Information, Show di Raiser Cibinong adalah KOI's Show (Piala Mentri)




> BTW, that fish proves also the skills of the owner who choosed it


  ::

----------


## chester

Pak,

yes it's true. So far the koi got 4 times Juara Utama:

-Junior Young Champion at Raiser Cibinong
-Baby Champion A at All Indonesia Dec. 2006
-Young Champion at KOI's Minicontest March 2007
-Junior Young Champion at All Indonesisa Wakagoi in TMII (April 2007)

The quality is still stable and I hope that it can make it a fifth time during the coming show. BTW, that fish proves also the skills of the owner who choosed it  :: [/quote]

Sven,

Watch out ! I have prepared a koi to break her winning record in coming Show   ::  If she wins again, I may have to buy her out to eliminate future competition, he he he he

cheers

----------


## svenni

> Pak,
> 
> yes it's true. So far the koi got 4 times Juara Utama:
> 
> -Junior Young Champion at Raiser Cibinong
> -Baby Champion A at All Indonesia Dec. 2006
> -Young Champion at KOI's Minicontest March 2007
> -Junior Young Champion at All Indonesisa Wakagoi in TMII (April 2007)
> 
> The quality is still stable and I hope that it can make it a fifth time during the coming show. BTW, that fish proves also the skills of the owner who choosed it


Sven,

Watch out ! I have prepared a koi to break her winning record in coming Show   ::  If she wins again, I may have to buy her out to eliminate future competition, he he he he

cheers[/quote]

Ricky,

just for your info.......it's a local koi!  ::

----------


## chester

Ricky,

just for your info.......it's a local koi!  :: [/quote]

I knew, that's why I am preparing my own local koi from my breeding to compete her to give a fair and square competition   ::   ::

----------


## svenni

> Ricky,
> 
> just for your info.......it's a local koi!


I knew, that's why I am preparing my own local koi from my breeding to compete her to give a fair and square competition   ::   :: [/quote]

Same size class??? (-40cm)

----------


## Gom 7rait

> cheers


Ricky,

just for your info.......it's a local koi!  :: [/quote]

Paks

Sorry pak, my phrase be a polemic to you, no offense intended. 
Is it means this koi maruyama bloodline breed locally? 

regards
gom

----------


## chester

> Ricky,
> 
> just for your info.......it's a local koi!


Same size class??? (-40cm)[/quote]

Same size, same class, same place, bring her on !   ::  

cheers

----------


## chester

> cheers
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ricky,
> 
> just for your info.......it's a local koi!


Paks

Sorry pak, my phrase be a polemic to you, no offense intended. 
Is it means this koi maruyama bloodline breed locally? 

regards

No problem Bang Gom,

Kita lagi bicarakan 2 ikan:

- Yang GC di kontes MP KOIS kemarin, Maruyama bloodline, saya rasa itu 100 pct import dan dibreed di Jepang

- Ikan KC/Sven, showa 40cm, yang juara berkali2 itu, adalah ikan lokal yang dibreed di Blitar tapi karena sistem pencatatan dan sertifikasi petani kita kurang advance, tidak jelas showa itu dibreed siapa dan dimana di Blitarnya. Ikan ini pernah saya tawar 10 juta ke Sven waktu kontes APKI december kemarin di Semanggi Expo tapi Sven tidak mau lepas karena dia yakin ikan ini mainnya masih 'panjang' yang ternyata ada benarnya (menang lagi di kontes KOIS bulan Maret/07 dan di Young Koi Show/Apr07 di TMII). Kalau ga salah Sven beli ikan ini 5 juta tahun kemarin waktu kontes KOIS di Raiser Cibinong.  Cukup berani juga dia tapi memang view dia bolehlah sebagai orang Jerman, he he he.

cheers 
gom[/quote]

----------


## showa

hebat,...........

ikan lokal hebat dan ternyata memang hebat..........., tinggal gimana caranya supaya kehebatan itu terus terpelihara sehingga dapat lebih sempurna.........

mudah mudahan ini dapat memacu terus hadirnya ikan ikan koi lokal yg berkwalitas.....
bukan kan begitu om.......?


salam koi

rudy

----------


## showa

Terima Kasih


Terima kasih yg tak terhingga kami ucapkan kepada para penggemar Koi dimana saja berada yg telah membantu sehingga terlaksananya "KONTES MERAH PUTIH" tepat dan sesuai dgn yg di rencanakan, kesemuanya itu berkat kerja keras para pecinta koi.

Mohon maaf jika kami tdk menyebutkan satu persatu dari para pecinta koi tsb, akan tetapi kami selalu berdoa mudah**an mereka selalu dalam keadaan sehat wal'afiat.

Terima kasih dan terima kasih

Bilamana di dalam proses pelaksanaan  yg sudah berlangsung tsb terdapat hal hal yg kurang berkenan tak lupa kami mengucapkan mohon maaf yg sedalam dalamnya.

Terima kasih



salam koi
Panitia " KONTES MERAH PUTIH" dan Hanggar Teras Pancoran

----------


## dattairadian

Kemarin lagi iseng2 di Gramedia dan Gunung Agung buka2 TRUBUS edisi Oktober, ternyata di dalamnya ada liputan dan ulasan KONTES MERAH PUTIH ini lengkap.

----------

